# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Giải tán- steppeer 2 pha----driver 2pha------ .vitme- -----nguồn

## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có vai thứ đem lên bán cho bác nào cần
ms1  :3 step 2pha autonic size 57 dài 76 toque 1.57Nm. cốt 8mm
Giá 500k/3 con




Vitme THK  1404 ngoai hinh dep như mới có một gối tương tự bk12.ht 300
Giá 2 cay là 800k .lấy 1 cây thì 450k




Nguồn lambda 24v6.5a giá 200k (có gạch )
Nguồn manwel 12v6a gia 150k   (có gạch )



Ms4 :
driver IM 483 Giá 300k (có gạch )
Driver Autonic MD2U-MD20 GIÁ 300K



Ms5  :
vitme 2010 dài 680 ht 540 đầy đủ gối  .mới leng keng
Giá 1 tr



Tất cả chưa phí ship

----------

mtsy2009

----------


## truongkiet

step có jack cắm ko

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> step có jack cắm ko


Có jack cắm nhé bác 
em đã xác định A+ A-...RỒI NHÉ

----------


## GORLAK

Sorry bác, bể gạch mình nhường cây vitme cho bác khác nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

trên thân 2 cây visme bi nhỏ 14-4 , hãng THK , có cái mã như thế nào ? có thể chụp cận cảnh cái nút visme và ren visme không ? để mình đoán cấp chính xác em nó , thấy 2 cây này đặc biệt , có vẻ nó nằm trong mấy cái máy tự động , cấp chính xác cao , phù hợp máy mini , nếu hợp nhãn em chơi luôn. Mà bác chủ ở tỉnh nào hay Sài Gòn ?

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Sorry bác, bể gạch mình nhường cây vitme cho bác khác nhé.


Mã nut đây bác

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## cnclaivung

gạch cái nguồn 24v 5a bhé cụ

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Bắt đầu chiến dịch rùi hả CNClaivung

----------


## thienha999

bác cho hỏi 3 con step đó có kéo được máy kick thước 60x60 không bác ?

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## GORLAK

Kéo vi vu đấy bác, 1 phần vitme xài món gì nữa

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, thienha999

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> gạch cái nguồn 24v 5a bhé cụ


bac bongmayquathem co gach truoc .de em lien he lai voi ac ay rui em tra loi bac nhe
cảm on bác

----------


## Gamo

> bác cho hỏi 3 con step đó có kéo được máy kick thước 60x60 không bác ?


Em dùng motor bé hơn cho 60x60 đó bác

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> bác cho hỏi 3 con step đó có kéo được máy kick thước 60x60 không bác ?


3 con này khỏe lắm bác ke ca choi vitme bước 20 chạy vẫn ok .
nguyên bản tháo máy chạy day đai bước 100 do bác.
may 6060 chạy ok

đang tranh thủ test cái im 483  để mai gửi cho các bác .công nhận chạy êm thật .em chạy với con step phia trên đó

----------

thienha999

----------


## thienha999

vậy 3 con step này dùng driver nào thì hợp lý bác ?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> vậy 3 con step này dùng driver nào thì hợp lý bác ?


bác dùng im 483 hoặc tb6560 hay tb6600 
em chạy với tb6560 thấy khá êm toque khỏe
em đang cho im 483 lái nó từ tối tới giờ đó

----------


## inhainha

> vậy 3 con step này dùng driver nào thì hợp lý bác ?


Mình bán driver phù hợp cho 3 em nó đây bác. Bác vào tham khảo driver thử xem

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...ll=1#post83287

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, trong đám driver của bác inhainha toàn là 5 pha & unipolar, sao dùng với 3 em này được?

Bác thienha999 có vẻ ko rành, nếu bác có driver thì phải đưa đích danh loại 2 pha chứ mấy driver trong link ko phù hợp, bác ấy mua về ko chạy là bác mang tiếng à nha.

----------


## thienha999

> Ủa, trong đám driver của bác inhainha toàn là 5 pha & unipolar, sao dùng với 3 em này được?
> 
> Bác thienha999 có vẻ ko rành, nếu bác có driver thì phải đưa đích danh loại 2 pha chứ mấy driver trong link ko phù hợp, bác ấy mua về ko chạy là bác mang tiếng à nha.


Đúng bác Gamo ạ, em 1 tháng nay tình cờ mới biết về diễn đàn chuyên thảo luận về cnc mà thấy ham và đam mê quá bác à, em đọc và tìm hiểu cũng được chút ít chưa thấm vào đâu cả và chưa có kinh nghiệm gì, bước đầu tiên là sẽ mày mò cố gắng lên được 1 em cnc chạy được phục vụ cho công việc của mình, sắt thép vitme em chuẩn bị cũng tàm tạm rồi, giờ còn phần điện, hôm trước qua Nhật Tảo mua 3 con động cơ bước KH56KM2UO27B   DC 1,76V   2A + arduino uno r3 + cnc shield v3 + 3 driver A4988 , nguồn thì em tận dụng con nguồn ở nhà DC 12v  7A.
Nhưng khi test thử bộ điện và motor thì thấy driver nóng nhanh mà motor quay không được nhanh và lực cũng không được khỏe nghi nó ko kéo nổi dàn máy 60x60 .
Nên em tính chuyển qua mach3 và 3 bộ step motor và driver mới. mong bác tư vấn thêm cho em. Em cám ơn bác @@!

----------


## Gamo

Óe óe... mấy con A4988 chỉ dùng được với mấy motor bé xíu trong máy in 3D thui. Cỡ lớn như mấy em size 56 thì nó cháy driver như chơi.

Như bác Công Tôn Tiên Sinh nói, ngon bổ rẻ thì bác nên kiếm bộ driver IM483/IM805 của Schneider hoặc DM5xx/DM8xx của Leadshine hoặc BeDrive dòng đời mới của Nhatson. Tuy nhiên, nhờ diễn đàn nên anh em đã biết mấy con này ngon & rẻ nên hơi khó kiếm á. 
Trong trường hợp xấu nhất thì xài tạm TB6600 cũng được, nghe nói là khá hơn TB6560 mà giá chỉ đắt hơn tí xíu. Mấy driver TB6600 trong Nhật Tảo bán nhiều. Ngoài ra có nhiều dòng khác thì bác cứ tham khảo xem sao?

Sang hơn nữa thì mua mấy bộ Alphastep bên bác inhainha (phải mua cả motor+driver nhe) :Wink:

----------

thienha999

----------


## inhainha

> Ủa, trong đám driver của bác inhainha toàn là 5 pha & unipolar, sao dùng với 3 em này được?
> 
> Bác thienha999 có vẻ ko rành, nếu bác có driver thì phải đưa đích danh loại 2 pha chứ mấy driver trong link ko phù hợp, bác ấy mua về ko chạy là bác mang tiếng à nha.


Cái motor của bác ấy mình thấy hình như 6 dây unipolar mà. Mà driver cho loại 4 dây bipolar mình cũng có luôn nhé.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, 6 dây chạy uni hay bipolar đều được nhưng giờ driver đầy ra, ráp cnc thì việc gì chạy unipolar cho khổ

Bác có driver 2 pha nào tốt thì bán cho bác ấy đi

----------


## inhainha

> Hehe, 6 dây chạy uni hay bipolar đều được nhưng giờ driver đầy ra, ráp cnc thì việc gì chạy unipolar cho khổ
> 
> Bác có driver 2 pha nào tốt thì bán cho bác ấy đi


Không hiểu ý bác lắm. Khổ là khổ sao vậy bác?

----------


## Nam CNC

có nghĩa là động cơ 6 dây không nhất thiết dùng drive 6 dây , dùng 4 dây cũng đủ rồi.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Không hiểu ý bác lắm. Khổ là khổ sao vậy bác?


Động cơ 6 dây thì có thể dùng cho driver 4 dây, nhưng drive 6 dây thì nếu gặp cái step chỉ có 4 dây ra là chịu ấy ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thui bác inhainha bán hết hàng đi rồi mình giải thích...

----------


## inhainha

> Hehe, thui bác inhainha bán hết hàng đi rồi mình giải thích...


Bác cứ giải thích đi. Chứ drive 4 dây hay 6 dây mình cũng có mà. Đúng là driver 6 chân chỉ dùng cho motor 6 dây. Nhưng ý mình thắc mắc là sao xài unipolar lại khổ như bác gamo nhận xét.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ngày xưa unipolar là công nghệ rất phổ biến trong giới hobbyist & các máy CNC rẻ tiền do driver dễ làm, giá rẻ, giá thành tổng thể thấp hơn bipolar. Tuy nhiên gần đây sẽ thấy là driver unipolar rất là khó kiếm do dần dần thiên hạ đã chuyển sang bipolar. Giờ driver bipolar tốt nhiều, tại sao đi mua mấy cái driver unipolar cổ lỗ sỉ làm gì?  :Wink:

----------


## GORLAK

Uipolar hiệu suất so với Bipolar khoảng 90% thì phải, nhưng dc cái chạy nhanh hơn Bipolar 1 chút, nếu có driver vi bước khá khá thì chạy kiểu nào cũng ngon.

----------


## inhainha

> Hehe, ngày xưa unipolar là công nghệ rất phổ biến trong giới hobbyist & các máy CNC rẻ tiền do driver dễ làm, giá rẻ, giá thành tổng thể thấp hơn bipolar. Tuy nhiên gần đây sẽ thấy là driver unipolar rất là khó kiếm do dần dần thiên hạ đã chuyển sang bipolar. Giờ driver bipolar tốt nhiều, tại sao đi mua mấy cái driver unipolar cổ lỗ sỉ làm gì?



Nhưng với cùng công suất thì kích thước size của unipolar bé hơn gấp rưỡi so với bipolar. Ngoài cái mà bác cho là cổ đấy ra thì mình không thấy unipolar có nhược điểm gì so với bipolar về tính năng cả. Tất nhiên bác Golark nhận xét thì bác muốn nhanh hơn thì bác phải trả giá về moment.

PS: mình không tin lắm là unipolar cổ hơn bipolar. Cái này chắc phải dẫn nguồn tham khảo.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vậy thì step 2 pha mà ra 6 dây là ngon rồi

----------


## Gamo

> Nhưng với cùng công suất thì kích thước size của unipolar bé hơn gấp rưỡi so với bipolar. Ngoài cái mà bác cho là cổ đấy ra thì mình không thấy unipolar có nhược điểm gì so với bipolar về tính năng cả. Tất nhiên bác Golark nhận xét thì bác muốn nhanh hơn thì bác phải trả giá về moment.
> 
> PS: mình không tin lắm là unipolar cổ hơn bipolar. Cái này chắc phải dẫn nguồn tham khảo.


Hehe, cha tán kinh quá. Làm driver bao giờ chưa? Có biết unipolar driver & bipolar driver khác nhau chỗ nào ko? Mỗi lần unipolar chạy có nửa cuộn dây, bipolar chạy nguyên cuộn dây, làm sao mà có chuyện cùng công suất thì kích thước bé gấp rưỡi. Ngược lại thì có, cùng công suất unipolar driver cần motor to gấp rưỡi. Nếu ko tại sao giờ ít người dùng unipolar, họ ngu cả à?

Về độ êm thì các driver 2 pha đời mới đều êm hơn mấy con unipolar cổ lỗ sỉ. 
Cần tốc độ, đấu dây motor theo parallel chạy bipolar parallel. 
Cần thì tham khảo chú RacingBoy. Ông hỏi Gorlak xem mấy con alphastep hắn đang xài lái theo kiểu bipolar hay unipolar?

Nếu muốn hiểu driver unipolar & bipolar khác nhau ra sao thì tham khảo cho vui 
http://www.osmtec.com/unipolar_vs_bipolar.htm
http://www.cncroutersource.com/stepp...ntrollers.html



Trích dẫn nè:
*Unipolar Driver*: 
- "they are probably the cheapest way to get precise angular movements."
- "The downside of uni-polar drivers is inefficiency... much of the supplied power is lost and becomes heat"
- "The potential motor power output for a uni-polar driver is much less than that of a bipolar driver given the same inputs"

*Bipolar Driver*: 
- "Because windings are better utilized, they are more powerful than a unipolar motor of the same weight"
- "Bipolar stepper motor controllers are usually more expensive. However, bipolar drivers are increasing in popularity and availability driving the price down. Bipolar drivers are much more efficient and can provide greater toque output of a motor"

Một chú sau khi chuyển từ unipolar sang bipolar thì khoe sức mạnh bipolar gấp 2.5 lần unipolar ở đây:
http://hackaday.com/2014/07/29/chang...rs-to-bipolar/

----------

Bongmayquathem, saudau, thienha999, zinken2

----------


## inhainha

Chưa làm driver bao giờ bác ah. Chưa biết unipolar hay bipolar luôn, nhưng biết coi thông số từ những cái thực tế đã cầm trên tay. Ví dụ:

Rorze RD-023MS và RD-023 thì loại trước 6 dây, loại sau 4 dây. Cả 2 loại đều 3A nhưng loại sau kích thước cũng như khối lượng hơn 1.5 lần. 

Hoặc mấy cái driver của Mitechno của Hàn Quốc cũng vậy.

----------


## Gamo

> Chưa làm driver bao giờ bác ah. Chưa biết unipolar hay bipolar luôn, nhưng biết coi thông số từ những cái thực tế đã cầm trên tay. Ví dụ:
> 
> Rorze RD-023MS và RD-023 thì loại trước 6 dây, loại sau 4 dây. Cả 2 loại đều 3A nhưng loại sau kích thước cũng như khối lượng hơn 1.5 lần. 
> 
> Hoặc mấy cái driver của Mitechno của Hàn Quốc cũng vậy.


Dạ ông đang nói trọng lượng của driver hay motor? Đương nhiên driver cho bipolar phức tạp hơn thì phải nặng hơn unipolar chứ. Driver unipolar dễ làm mà. Lưu ý là mấy driver unipolar đồ cổ khá nặng do công nghệ cũ

----------


## inhainha

Trước giờ mình chỉ nói driver mà bác. Có nói motor đâu vì motor nó 6 dây thì đấu thành 4 dây nên nói là unipolar hay bipolar có nghĩa gì đâu

----------


## Nam CNC

bác inhaiha giỡn chơi hả bác ? tự nhiên lấy cái drive khác nhau về kích thước rồi tự suy ra luôn .... quá hiểm , sao bác không đặt ra câu hỏi do loại full/half nó dùng thiết bị gì đó rẻ tiền nên cần giải nhiệt nên nó to hơn , vậy bác có cầm trên tay cái drive hãng rorze RD-026MS chưa , 6A luôn nó có kích thước và kiểu dáng giống y chang cái RD-023 đó , chỉ khác nhau về cách đấu dây và các nút gạt thôi, vậy bác cho em biết cái nào mạnh hơn ? cái RD-026MS xài 4 dây động cơ thôi , loại made in VN đó nha , made in japan là đời cũ rồi. 

Mà em cũng dám cá luôn chẳng ai biết trong cái drive rorze xài linh kiện gì trong đó vì nó đổ keo vào drive rồi , hư hỏng là vứt khỏi sửa.

----------


## inhainha

> bác inhaiha giỡn chơi hả bác ? tự nhiên lấy cái drive khác nhau về kích thước rồi tự suy ra luôn .... quá hiểm , sao bác không đặt ra câu hỏi do loại full/half nó dùng thiết bị gì đó rẻ tiền nên cần giải nhiệt nên nó to hơn , vậy bác có cầm trên tay cái drive hãng rorze RD-026MS chưa , 6A luôn nó có kích thước và kiểu dáng giống y chang cái RD-023 đó , chỉ khác nhau về cách đấu dây và các nút gạt thôi, vậy bác cho em biết cái nào mạnh hơn ? cái RD-026MS xài 4 dây động cơ thôi , loại made in VN đó nha , made in japan là đời cũ rồi. 
> 
> Mà em cũng dám cá luôn chẳng ai biết trong cái drive rorze xài linh kiện gì trong đó vì nó đổ keo vào drive rồi , hư hỏng là vứt khỏi sửa.


Không phải chỉ riêng mỗi driver Rorze ở trên đâu bác. 2 driver MDBH-1403KY và MDUH-1302B của Mitechno cũng có kích thước và khối lượng chênh lệch vậy. Mibhf nghĩ nó không liên quan đời mới hay cũ đâu. Chắc bipolar kích 2 cuộn ở 1 thời điểm nên cần công suất lớn hơn thôi.

----------


## CKD

Hị hị!
Mấy bác so driver cùng thời đê.

Kế tiếp là bác tìm mấy cái driver mới mới ấy. Cái nào chạy unibolar?
Ngay cả chip driver tích hợp, trước còn có unibolar, sau này có chíp nào chạy unibolar?

----------


## nhatson

> bác inhaiha giỡn chơi hả bác ? tự nhiên lấy cái drive khác nhau về kích thước rồi tự suy ra luôn .... quá hiểm , sao bác không đặt ra câu hỏi do loại full/half nó dùng thiết bị gì đó rẻ tiền nên cần giải nhiệt nên nó to hơn , vậy bác có cầm trên tay cái drive hãng rorze RD-026MS chưa , 6A luôn nó có kích thước và kiểu dáng giống y chang cái RD-023 đó , chỉ khác nhau về cách đấu dây và các nút gạt thôi, vậy bác cho em biết cái nào mạnh hơn ? cái RD-026MS xài 4 dây động cơ thôi , loại made in VN đó nha , made in japan là đời cũ rồi. 
> 
> Mà em cũng dám cá luôn chẳng ai biết trong cái drive rorze xài linh kiện gì trong đó vì nó đổ keo vào drive rồi , hư hỏng là vứt khỏi sửa.


CPLD giống gecko, em phá keo roài  :Smile:

----------


## ducduy9104

Bác inhainha có mấy cái driver 2 pha của Autonics MD2U-MD20 dòng 3A chắc xài ngon với 3 con step của bác chủ đấy.

----------


## Gamo

Khồng có ý dìm hàng nhưng bác thienha999 là lính mới, đã lên đây hỏi mọi người, tiền có vẻ cũng eo hẹp do đó mình nghĩ bác ấy cũng muốn mua thứ gì phù hợp. Mấy con MD2U-MD20 là unipolar, mình nghĩ bác thienha999 nên kiếm mấy con driver bipolar đời mới thì tốt hơn

----------

thienha999

----------


## thienha999

em cảm ơn bác Gamo, em đang tìm driver im483 chắc có lẽ dòng này giờ hợp túi tiền và công năng cũng ok, 2 hôm nay em đang loay hay hàn xì phần cơ cũng làm theo kiểu siêu rẻ và dùng được thôi @@. 
bác cho em hỏi thêm chút là phần nguồn thì dùng nguồn nào thì ok cho im483 ? em dùng con nguồn 12v 7A cũ của em có đủ không bác ?
và bác biết ở đâu có bán driver im483 giới thiệu em với. em cảm ơn.

PS: sorry bác Công Tôn Tiên Sinh cho em hỏi chút trong bài của bác nha.

----------


## anhxco

> em cảm ơn bác Gamo, em đang tìm driver im483 chắc có lẽ dòng này giờ hợp túi tiền và công năng cũng ok, 2 hôm nay em đang loay hay hàn xì phần cơ cũng làm theo kiểu siêu rẻ và dùng được thôi @@. 
> bác cho em hỏi thêm chút là phần nguồn thì dùng nguồn nào thì ok cho im483 ? em dùng con nguồn 12v 7A cũ của em có đủ không bác ?
> và bác biết ở đâu có bán driver im483 giới thiệu em với. em cảm ơn.
> 
> PS: sorry bác Công Tôn Tiên Sinh cho em hỏi chút trong bài của bác nha.


Chưa tính đến dòng, nhưng áp 12V em e hơi yếu ạ, cứ quất áp lớn nhất mà driver và step có thể chịu đc nếu có thể  :Smile:

----------

thienha999

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> em cảm ơn bác Gamo, em đang tìm driver im483 chắc có lẽ dòng này giờ hợp túi tiền và công năng cũng ok, 2 hôm nay em đang loay hay hàn xì phần cơ cũng làm theo kiểu siêu rẻ và dùng được thôi @@. 
> bác cho em hỏi thêm chút là phần nguồn thì dùng nguồn nào thì ok cho im483 ? em dùng con nguồn 12v 7A cũ của em có đủ không bác ?
> và bác biết ở đâu có bán driver im483 giới thiệu em với. em cảm ơn.
> 
> PS: sorry bác Công Tôn Tiên Sinh cho em hỏi chút trong bài của bác nha.


Để phổ thông và phù hợp với nhiều loại drive thì em nghĩ bác cứ kiếm nguồn từ 24V - 36V. Dòng IM483 này chịu áp tối đa là 48V. Nguồn 12V hơi yếu.

----------

thienha999

----------


## Mới CNC

> 3 con này khỏe lắm bác ke ca choi vitme bước 20 chạy vẫn ok .
> nguyên bản tháo máy chạy day đai bước 100 do bác.
> may 6060 chạy ok
> 
> đang tranh thủ test cái im 483  để mai gửi cho các bác .công nhận chạy êm thật .em chạy với con step phia trên đó


ông test sao rồi ông Hải ơi? tôi ghạch IM 483. số đuôi 696. nhắn tin không thấy trả lời.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> ông test sao rồi ông Hải ơi? tôi ghạch IM 483. số đuôi 696. nhắn tin không thấy trả lời.


như đã sms cho bác . em sẽ giữ lại .em tạ lỗi bác lần sau nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Các bác thảo luận sôi nổi quá .thanks các bác nhiều
Cho em update cái ạ 
Những thứ còn lại 
Driver autonic MD2U-MD20 dòng max 3A vi bước  đến 1/20 unipolar Chạy áp 24-35v ( có một chiếc thôi ) 300k

Vitme 2010 tổng dài 680 ht 540  giá 1 tr


vitme THK 1404 tinh trang còn tốt tong dài 400 ht300 có một gối như BK12  ---
 Giá 450k


Mặt bích để bắt blook ray 20 blook ko cánh - phay chuẩn đẹp , mạ đen . Nặng 2kg bằng Nhôm
các bác khỏi lo vu chêm ray nữa nhé
Giá 200k/1c - có 2 chiếc


còn tiếp.......

----------


## toanho

> Mặt bích để bắt blook ray 20 blook ko cánh - phay chuẩn đẹp , mạ đen . Nặng 2kg bằng Nhôm
> các bác khỏi lo vu chêm ray nữa nhé
> Giá 200k/1c - có 2 chiếc
> 
> 
> còn tiếp.......


Mình gạch cái mặt bít nhá bác. Bác giúp đo dùm tâm ray bao nhiêu luôn nhé.

----------


## thuhanoi

Mặt bích : Khoảng cách tâm ray nhiêu vậy bác, nếu 120 mình lấy 1 cái. Thank

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## anhxco

> Mặt bích : Khoảng cách tâm ray nhiêu vậy bác, nếu 120 mình lấy 1 cái. Thank


nhìn sơ cháu thấy cũng 14-15cm đấy chú.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> nhìn sơ cháu thấy cũng 14-15cm đấy chú.


Nghi nghi nó 140

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## saudau

> Nghi nghi nó 140


Chính xác nó là 140 chứ còn gì mà nghi nghi bác. *190-50=140*. hihihi cây thước tố cáo kích thước kìa.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## thuhanoi

> Chính xác nó là 140 chứ còn gì mà nghi nghi bác. *190-50=140*. hihihi cây thước tố cáo kích thước kìa.


Nó để nghiêng, không sát, hoặc song song với mặt cần đo.
Thứ đến nữa là cần số chính xác bác à - nếu nó là 138 hoặc 142 thì sao - khi lắp chắc khóc thét  :Big Grin:

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Khoảng cách tâm ray là 150 nhe các bác.
chiều dài 163
rộng 220

----------


## toanho

> Khoảng cách tâm ray là 150 nhe các bác.
> chiều dài 163
> rộng 220


Em xác nhận lấy 1 cái nhé bác. Mai em CK hồi sáng có gọi cho bác

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## saudau

> Khoảng cách tâm ray là 150 nhe các bác.
> chiều dài 163
> rộng 220


Lần sau ko dám đoán bừa nữa òi....

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Em xác nhận lấy 1 cái nhé bác. Mai em CK hồi sáng có gọi cho bác


ok bác .khi nao ck thì sms cho em .bác vẫn giữ số tk của em chứ,
thanks

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

update cái ạ 
Vitme 2010 mới leng keng tổng dài 680 ht 540 đầy đủ gối bk-bf 15 .có sẵn puluy 3m 50 răng 
Giá 800k/cây ( đó đang cần xèng nên giảm giá đặc biệt )


vitme 1404 THK  tổng dài 410 ht 300  hoạt động tốt
giá 400k/cây


 Có cái ke vuông thep trắng 
kt cao 300 rộng 200 chiều dài đế 230 phay mài phẳng sáng đẹp vuông góc
thép 12mm phần gân phía sau 9mm.có sẵn nhiều lỗ M6 
giá 350k (có gạch )




Bộ driver 5pha autonic MD5-HD14 vi bước đến 250 kèm motor +hộp số 1:5 
Đủ jack 
Giá 600k

----------


## luu

Bác báo ib tổng số lúa eke e phải chuyển cho bác nhé. E ở hcm. Đc em lây luôn cho gọn nhé bác. Thanks

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Bác báo ib tổng số lúa eke e phải chuyển cho bác nhé. E ở hcm. Đc em lây luôn cho gọn nhé bác. Thanks


em vừa nhận gạch bác L... .Nếu bể gạch em báo bác .thanks

----------

Luyến

----------


## toanho

Hụt câi ke roài. Phải hôm trước em hỏi bác bói có ke là em quất chung vói mặt bít roài.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Luyến

Đã nhận đựoc miếng ke hàng rất đẹp ngoài mong đợi. Thanks chủ thớt

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

minh gach cay vitme 1404 dai 410 ht 300 nhe bac

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> minh gach cay vitme 1404 dai 410 ht 300 nhe bac


ok bác .bác liên hệ số DT ở dưới nhé . thanks

----------


## toanho

> Em xác nhận lấy 1 cái nhé bác. Mai em CK hồi sáng có gọi cho bác


Còn 1 cái mặt bít em lấy luôn nhé bác

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Còn 1 cái mặt bít em lấy luôn nhé bác


ok bác .nếu bác cần thêm mặt bích thi alo nhé .em co khoảng 10 cái .nhưng cũng giữ lại dùng chỉ đăng bán 2 cái.
Ngoai ra em sắp rã con C-framer của em có cái combo x bằng gang đúc khá đẹp (dài 520 rộng 170 .ray ssr15 .khoảng cách tâm ray 120 .vitme 1405 .làm X máy C rất phù hợp ) nếu bác cần em gửi hàng luôn một thể.

Hiện giờ con H chưa xong nên con C vẫn phải cày chưa rã dc.

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

up cap ray voi cay vit me 1405 dc minh hot luon the ne

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> up cap ray voi cay vit me 1405 dc minh hot luon the ne


2 cây vitme 1405 ht 300 chu bác.

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

minh noi cap ray voi vit me cua con c bac sap rã do. có ụ z k

----------


## toanho

> ok bác .nếu bác cần thêm mặt bích thi alo nhé .em co khoảng 10 cái .nhưng cũng giữ lại dùng chỉ đăng bán 2 cái.
> Ngoai ra em sắp rã con C-framer của em có cái combo x bằng gang đúc khá đẹp (dài 520 rộng 170 .ray ssr15 .khoảng cách tâm ray 120 .vitme 1405 .làm X máy C rất phù hợp ) nếu bác cần em gửi hàng luôn một thể.
> 
> Hiện giờ con H chưa xong nên con C vẫn phải cày chưa rã dc.


Pm giá cho combo nầy giúp em nhé. Nhưng lấy miếng gang không bác có bán không? Cảm ơn

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Pm giá cho combo nầy giúp em nhé. Nhưng lấy miếng gang không bác có bán không? Cảm ơn


em bán cả combo bác ah. ngoài ra có ray THK SHS 20 dài 400 . ụ Z bằng thép .combo z

----------


## haki

> em bán cả combo bác ah. ngoài ra có ray THK SHS 20 dài 400 . ụ Z bằng thép .combo z


inbox e giá combo nhé. thank bác

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

up u z xem nao

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> up u z xem nao

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> 



Luc tren may the nay

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

thong so cai u z. gia luon bac oi

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> thong so cai u z. gia luon bac oi


Em up thông tin sau nhé .hiện giờ em ko có nhà. ko đo kt cụ thể chính xác được
THanks

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

minh doi cai u Z,duoc gia thi minh chuyen khoan cho bac cai u Z voi 2 cay vit me luon nhe

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> minh doi cai u Z,duoc gia thi minh chuyen khoan cho bac cai u Z voi 2 cay vit me luon nhe


Rã con C .Các bác dùng dc món nào không ạ
một số hinh ảnh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ray trục y SHS20 dài 400  trượt cục êm .sáng đẹp như mới.

Giá 1tr

----------


## ppgas

Gạch cái ụ Z như đã gọi lúc sáng nhé bác.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Gạch cái ụ Z như đã gọi lúc sáng nhé bác.


Sory bác ppgas .Bác nghuyennhungcdt gạch trước rùi ạ .bác ấy lấy 2 cây vitme và cũng dặn cái ụ z sớm hơn nên em để cho bác ấy vậy 
thanks bác !

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Ok. Vậy là đúng tinh thần công tôn  :Smile: 

Nếu bệ gang bán rời thì nhận gạch trước nhé. Rút kinh nghiệm  :Smile:

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## toanho

> Ok. Vậy là đúng tinh thần công tôn 
> 
> Nếu bệ gang bán rời thì nhận gạch trước nhé. Rút kinh nghiệm


He he em hỏi bệ gang trước mừ  :Smile:

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

. gui hang som dum minh nhe bac

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

ok bác .ngày mai em gửi hàng cho bác
thanks!

----------


## haki

Em lấy cặp ray SHS20 dài 400 nhé

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Em lấy cặp ray SHS20 dài 400 nhé


bác có so dt là ....986 đúng không ạ .

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> ok bác .ngày mai em gửi hàng cho bác
> thanks!


Đã gửi hàng cho bac s nguyennhungcdtht 

Mã vận đơn viettel của bác là :
398409482 
thanks bác

----------

nguyennhungcdtht

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

có cái combo nhỏ nhỏ này 
Bản rộng 95 hành trình 90 .vitme 1210 gối fk10. Ray bản 42
Mặt bích chuẩn sevo 100w
GIá 400k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Tổng hợp vài thứ còn lại 




> có cái combo nhỏ nhỏ này 
> Bản rộng 95 hành trình 90 .vitme 1210 gối fk10. Ray bản 42
> Mặt bích chuẩn sevo 100w
> GIá 400k


Combo gang đúc phay chuẩn xac khá đẹp.
kt dài 520 rộng 170 khoảng cách tâm ray 120
cặp ray ssr15 đẹp như mới trượt cực êm
Vitme thk 1405 ht 340 đủ gối và áo 
mặt bích kt dài 120 rộng 170 .
(em đang tháo mặt bích ra )
 Giá 2.5tr (Tặng một khớp nối 8-8 )

----------


## ppgas

> Tổng hợp vài thứ còn lại 
> 
> 
> 
> Combo gang đúc phay chuẩn xac khá đẹp.
> kt dài 520 rộng 170 khoảng cách tâm ray 120
> cặp ray ssr15 đẹp như mới trượt cực êm
> Vitme thk 1405 ht 340 đủ gối và áo 
> mặt bích kt dài 120 rộng 170 .
> ...


Gạch bộ combo bác Hải nhé. Chuyển chậm giúp nhé.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

ok bác ppgas.nhận gạch của bác

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

da nhan dc hang cua bac công tôn tiên sinh. hang rat dep.2 cay vit me nhu moi.3 ngay nhan dc hang ship tu ha noi.cam on nhe

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Mạch Việt

Bác có thể cho ảnh rõ hơn combo mini này không ak, em cũng đang tìm 1 combo mini để ghép.

----------


## Mạch Việt

> có cái combo nhỏ nhỏ này 
> Bản rộng 95 hành trình 90 .vitme 1210 gối fk10. Ray bản 42
> Mặt bích chuẩn sevo 100w
> GIá 400k


Bác có thể cho ảnh rõ hơn combo mini này không ak, em cũng đang tìm 1 combo mini để ghép.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Bác có thể cho ảnh rõ hơn combo mini này không ak, em cũng đang tìm 1 combo mini để ghép.


Combo đã có gạch bác ạ

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có may bác hỏi trục y con máy c của em .ray shs20 em bán rồi còn tấm thép... dựng lại như này
tấm thép vitme chêm ray 
em để tạm ray 15 cho các bac hình dung .mặt bích bắt block ray 20 nhé
Tấm thép kt 480x200x20 phay cực dẹp

----------


## haki

> Có may bác hỏi trục y con máy c của em .ray shs20 em bán rồi còn tấm thép... dựng lại như này
> tấm thép vitme chêm ray 
> em để tạm ray 15 cho các bac hình dung .mặt bích bắt block ray 20 nhé
> Tấm thép kt 480x200x20 phay cực dẹp


để e cái mặt bích với tấm thép cho đúng bộ đi a. e lấy cặp ray về lệch lỗ tùm lum ko lắp được T.T

----------


## toanho

Đã alo bác Hải lấy tấm thép. Cảm ơn, xem lại thấy bác Haki đã gạch roài , thôi em xếp hàng vậy. Khi nào gạch bể ới em nhé bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> để e cái mặt bích với tấm thép cho đúng bộ đi a. e lấy cặp ray về lệch lỗ tùm lum ko lắp được T.T


Bác Haki 
em đá xem cái combo của bác .
Bác gia công mặt bích và áo vitme theo chuẩn ray 20 cao 28mm.
 bác cần lắp cặp ray 20 cao 28mm .Ray shs bác lấy của em cao 30mm .
bác thay mặt bích khác là ok
bác đo khoảng cách tâm ray tren combo của bác là bao nhiêu xem có vừa mặt bích của em không.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Đã liên hệ với bác Haki 
Bác Haki lấy một mặt bích
Bác Toanho lấy tấm thép và 1 mặt bích

----------


## toanho

> Đã liên hệ với bác Haki 
> Bác Haki lấy một mặt bích
> Bác Toanho lấy tấm thép và 1 mặt bích


OK bác chiều em CK nhé

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> OK bác chiều em CK nhé


Đã gửi hàng cho bác toanho hôm  3/11 
Thanks bác đã ủng hộ.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cây vitme TBI 2005 hành trình 210 .còn rất đẹp. không rơ
gối AK15 - áo đai ốc phi 34
giá 400k

----------


## toanho

Đã nhận hàng nhá bác. Người bán hàng có tâm. Đã tư vấn rất kỹ những gì mình chưa biết. Cảm ơn

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## mtsy2009

3 cái step motor còn không bạn?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> 3 cái step motor còn không bạn?


3 chiếc trên ảnh em bán rồi .Nhưng em vẫn còn nhiều ở nhà .bác cần em để lại cho 3 chiếc

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

3 cục nguồn Hàn Quốc tháo máy . Đã test chạy ok hết  (ĐÃ BÁN )

2 em 24v khoảng 6-8 A .ko ghi dòng em căn cứ vào tải lúc lắp trên máy . 200k/em
Lấy 2 em tặng một dây đai s3m 255ug



1 em 24v-10A nhỏ gọn cón khá mới 350k/em

V

Vitme TBI2005 hành trình 200 fix giá gốc 300k (ĐÃ BÁN )

----------


## Tuancoi

Đặt gạch cây vít me nhé

----------


## cnclaivung

lấy 3 cục này nha
1 em 24v-10A nhỏ gọn cón khá mới 350k/em
2 em 24v khoảng 6-8 A .ko ghi dòng em căn cứ vào tải lúc lắp trên máy . 200k/em
cho thông tin vào 0918218959

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> lấy 3 cục này nha
> 1 em 24v-10A nhỏ gọn cón khá mới 350k/em
> 2 em 24v khoảng 6-8 A .ko ghi dòng em căn cứ vào tải lúc lắp trên máy . 200k/em
> cho thông tin vào 0918218959


ok bác  .đã sms cho bác

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

2 cây vitme 
Ms 1  : cây THK1404 ht210 đủ gối áo còn rất mới ko rơ ráo gì hết
Giá fix 400k


Ms2   : TBI 2005 hành trình 90 có thể tăng lên 120 nếu cắt bớt áo con trượt. ko rơ ráo gì hết
Đầy đủ gối EK-EF 15 và áo con trượt phi 34 rất đẹp
Giá fix 400k

----------


## legiao

Gạch vitme 1404 THK tổng dài 410 ht 300 hoạt động tốt
giá 400k/cây nhé bác luôn cây vítme Ms 1 : cây THK1404 ht210 đủ gối áo còn rất mới ko rơ ráo gì hết
Giá fix 400k cho thông tin tk nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Gạch vitme 1404 THK tổng dài 410 ht 300 hoạt động tốt
> giá 400k/cây nhé bác luôn cây vítme Ms 1 : cây THK1404 ht210 đủ gối áo còn rất mới ko rơ ráo gì hết
> Giá fix 400k cho thông tin tk nhé


Chỉ còn 1 cây 1404 hành trình 210 thôi bác .cây ht 300 đã bán  rồi

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Về thêm 2 nguồn Hàn Quốc 24v dòng từ 6-8A .(trên nguồn không ghi dòng em xác định bằng tải lúc trên máy )
Giá 200k/em 

 vitme 1404 hành trình 210 đủ gối áo sáng đẹp ko rơ ráo gì 
Giá 400k


Vitme 2005 TBI ht90 gối EK-Ef 15 .có áo cho con trượt
Giá 400k

----------


## elenercom

Gạch cái vít me 1404 nhé bác Công Tôn Tiên Sinh
Bác cho luôn số TK nhé. Long 0975536370

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

ok nhận gạch của bác elenercom .mai em gửi stk 
thanks

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Các thứ trên đã bán hết 
Thêm vài món nhỏ nhỏ .
GIá chưa phí ship
MS1 : Máy cắt gạch , nhôm gỗ ,. trước mua mới cắt được vài lần giờ không dùng đến nên thanh lý
500k cho đi nhanh 
.điện 220v nhé .như mới còn đủ phụ kiện và hộp luôn





Ms 2 : Hai cái vitme ngắn ngắn 
300k/2 cho bác nào về tháo lấy gối EK12


Ms3 :Nguồn 24v-12.5A còn rất mới vỏ sơn đen rất đẹp
 Giá 400k




Thank các bác

----------


## haopvpw

Cây này còn không bác, nếu còn mình lấy.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Cây này còn không bác, nếu còn mình lấy.


cây đó bán lâu rùi bác.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Thêm cây vít 2005 TBI doubnut dài 1250 hành trình 1000 .gối FK15 
không rơ sượng gì hết .rất êm . 
GIá fix 1700k

----------


## daomanh_hung

con máy cắt hàng fake loại mấy mà em tìm tên trên mạng lại là KANUIO thế ah?  :Frown:

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> con máy cắt hàng fake loại mấy mà em tìm tên trên mạng lại là KANUIO thế ah?


em cũng ko rành lắm. em mua mới cách đây 2 tháng 750k về cắt mấy tấm nhôm to xong để đó .đưa lên đây bác nào cần thì em bán lại thôi .máy còn mới nguyên
thanks !

----------

